# Where did rgb.txt go?



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Oct 30, 2015)

On page 308 of Valerie Quercia and Tim O'Reilly's _X Window Systerm User's Guide_ (1993), volume 3 of the excellent X Window books pubished by O'Reilly, one finds:

The rgb.txt file, usually located in /usr/lib/X11, is supplied with the standard distribution of X and consists of predefined color values (in decimal notation) assigned to specific text names.

I find it useful, when shopping for color names that I need to spell correctly. I can't find it on 10.2-RELEASE, however. (I didn't try looking in other releases.) I first did this:

```
find / -name X11 | sort
```
and came up with:

```
/etc/X11
/usr/local/etc/X11
/usr/local/include/X11
/usr/local/lib/X11
/usr/local/share/X11
```
None of those directories contained rgb.txt. So I gave up and did:

```
find / -name rgb.txt
```
and came up empty.

One thing I've discovered while migrating to FreeBSD is that FreeBSD seldom does things without reason. There must be some reason rgb.txt is missing. Why is it missing?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 30, 2015)

If you install x11/rgb you can find it in /usr/local/lib/X11/rgb.txt.

See the Wikipedia article https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11_color_names:


> As of X.Org Release 7.4 rgb.txt is no longer included in the roll up release,[5] and the list is built directly into the server.[6] The optional module xorg/app/rgb contains the stand-alone rgb.txt file.


----------



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Oct 31, 2015)

On a lark, I compared the rgb.txt in 10.2-RELEASE with that provided by Debian 7 ("wheezy").  The Debian one provided one color that FreeBSD did not:

```
215  7  81  DebianRed
```
The FreeBSD one provided 30 colors that FreeBSD did not.  Does anyone know who Rebecca is, and how she got a color named after her?

```
190 190 190  x11 gray
190 190 190  X11Gray
190 190 190  x11 grey
190 190 190  X11Grey
128 128 128  web gray
128 128 128  WebGray
128 128 128  web grey
128 128 128  WebGrey
  0 255 255  aqua
  0 255   0  lime
  0 255   0  x11 green
  0 255   0  X11Green
  0 128   0  web green
  0 128   0  WebGreen
176  48  96  x11 maroon
176  48  96  X11Maroon
128   0   0  web maroon
128   0   0  WebMaroon
255   0 255  fuchsia
160  32 240  x11 purple
160  32 240  X11Purple
128   0 128  web purple
128   0 128  WebPurple
220  20  60  crimson
75    0 130  indigo
128 128   0  olive
102  51 153  rebecca purple
102  51 153  RebeccaPurple
192 192 192  silver
  0 128 128  teal
```


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 31, 2015)

A quick google search shows numerous websites discussing the origin of rebeccapurple
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2014/06/digital-remembrance


----------

